# How come I taste more smoke the next day?



## mummel (Aug 28, 2015)

I had some cold pulled pork on a sandwich the other day.  The smoke flavor was potent & delicious.  How come smoked meat sometimes tastes better after refrigeration?


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 28, 2015)

A lot of people feel that the smoke flavor mellows after a day or so. Also, when you are smoking all day you end up inhaling a lot of smoke, your clothes smell of smoke, etc. So by the time you eat you have been tasting smoke all day so it is not as pronounced.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 28, 2015)

I agree with bmaddox. Not really clear on the reasons, but pulled pork always tastes a lot better after a day or two in the fridge. So much so that I try to plan to be able to smoke a day or two before I need it, just so it can have the fridge time.


----------



## mummel (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah and its not always so.  But this sandwich I had, YUM.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 28, 2015)

Not 100% sure but when you eat it cold like that I think part of the reason is the juices contract back into the meat again once the meat is cold.  Then your intial bite has more of the smoke which is closer to the exterior of the meat.


----------



## rangel2 (Aug 28, 2015)

day old chili is better too.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 28, 2015)

I agree with others..  your all smoked up the day of...


----------



## siege (Aug 28, 2015)

Chili, spaghetti, lasagne, and most casseroles taste better as leftovers. Cold pizza ? Breakfast of champions ! I always try to make enough for leftovers when I smoke. A slice of fatty on a dinner roll, dirty rice made with smoked ANYTHING, a pulled pork or beef, potato and onion hash, card all awesome. Maybe it's because the work was done the day before, and the smoked goodness is easier to sit down to, and relax and enjoy.


----------

